# Antidote to NPP (Irrevocable call of God)



## arapahoepark (Aug 19, 2012)

I debated on whether or not to put this here or in the NT Epistles. The book has a lot do with Israel, and the professor who wrote it, used to adhere to the NPP heavily, and now firmly rejects it saying the reformers got it right. He does mentioned a lot of that in his book too, but here's the google book (some of it):
The Irrevocable Call of God: An Inquiry Into Paul's Theology of Israel - Richard H. Bell - Google Books

And here's an excerpt:
Antidote to New Perspective on Paul - Desiring God


----------



## Zach (Aug 19, 2012)

Dr. Piper hits the nail on the head as he introduces the excerpt; the antidote to the New Perspective is the Old Perspective. I've enjoyed reading through his work _Counted Righteous In Christ_.


----------

